# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ռիչարդ Վաան

## Գեա

*Ռիչարդ Վաան*
 Իրական անունը` *Վահան Մելքոնյան*:Սովորել է Երևանի պետական ճարտարապետաշինարարական համալսարանում, որն ավարտել է իննսունականների կեսին:Շուրջ տասնվեց տարի ապրում և ստեղծագործում է Հոլանդիայում:*Ռիչարդ Վաան* կեղծանունը վերցրել է հենց այդ տարիներին:
Վահանը,որպես առաջին և ամենակարևոր ուսուցիչ ընդունում է Ալբերտ Սոխիկյանին`ԵՊՃՇՀ-ի նկարչության ամբիոնի վարիչին , որի մասին խոսում է մեծ սիրով ու հարգանքով: 
Ստեղծագործում է սյուռեալիստական ոճում: Իր մասին խոսելիս նշում է, որ արվեստում  փորձում է լինել անկեղծ և զերծ է մնում նկարներին արհեստական էմոցիաներ տալուց: Արդյունքում ստացվել են հետաքրքիր նկարներ: Նրա մի քանի գրաֆիկ նկարները ներկայացնում եմ Ձեր ուշադրությանը:












հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել արվեստասեր ու արվեստագետ ակումբցիների կարծիքը:

170274_10150127398730477_776445476_7847524_8199322_o.jpg 170274_10150127398745477_776445476_7847527_3701699_o.jpg 171285_10150127396435477_776445476_7847463_761267_o.jpg 171285_10150127396440477_776445476_7847464_2558824_o.jpg 171285_10150127396455477_776445476_7847467_5017263_o.jpg

----------

E-la Via (18.01.2012), Moonwalker (18.01.2012), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), Դեկադա (18.01.2012), Նարե91 (18.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Սա էլ նրա մասնակցությամբ տեսանյութը

----------


## Rammstein

> *Ռիչարդ Վաան*
>  Իրական անունը` *Վահան Մելքոնյան*:Սովորել է Երևանի պետական ճարտարապետաշինարարական համալսարանում, որն ավարտել է իննսունականների կեսին:Շուրջ տասնվեց տարի ապրում և ստեղծագործում է Հոլանդիայում:*Ռիչարդ Վաան* կեղծանունը վերցրել է հենց այդ տարիներին:
> Վահանը,որպես առաջին և ամենակարևոր ուսուցիչ ընդունում է Ալբերտ Սոխիկյանին`ԵՊՃՇՀ-ի նկարչության ամբիոնի վարիչին , որի մասին խոսում է մեծ սիրով ու հարգանքով: 
> Ստեղծագործում է սյուռեալիստական ոճում: Իր մասին խոսելիս նշում է, որ արվեստում  փորձում է լինել անկեղծ և զերծ է մնում նկարներին արհեստական էմոցիաներ տալուց: Արդյունքում ստացվել են հետաքրքիր նկարներ: Նրա մի քանի գրաֆիկ նկարները ներկայացնում եմ Ձեր ուշադրությանը:
> հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել արվեստասեր ու արվեստագետ ակումբցիների կարծիքը:


Ինձ հեչ դուր չեկան: Ու ընդհանրապես սյուռեալիստական ոճը տանել չեմ կարում:  :Bad: 

Մի փոքրիկ ուղղում` ԵՃՇՊՀ - Երեւանի Ճարտարապետության եւ Շինարարության Պետական Համալսարան, էսպես ա ճիշտը:  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ինձ հեչ դուր չեկան: Ու ընդհանրապես սյուռեալիստական ոճը տանել չեմ կարում: 
> 
> Մի փոքրիկ ուղղում` ԵՃՇՊՀ - Երեւանի Ճարտարապետության եւ Շինարարության Պետական Համալսարան, էսպես ա ճիշտը:


 ճաշակը ընկեր չունի Ռամշտայն ջան , իսկ իմ կարծիքով այս նկարներում այնքան շատ բան կար ասած, որ մի անգամ նայելով նույնիսկ դժվար է լիարժեք ընկալել: Ռիչարդը յուղանկարներ էլ ունի ,օրինակ իմ կարծիքով էլ դրան էին ավելի պարզունակ , դրանք էլ կտեղադրեմ, գուցե դա քեզ դուր գա :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (18.01.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

Իսկ ինձ դուր եկան: Ես սիրում եմ սև-սպիտակի համադրությունը: Անգամ կուզեի սենյակիս մի պատը էսպիսի նկարներ լինեին: :Smile:

----------

Գեա (18.01.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> ճաշակը ընկեր չունի Ռամշտայն ջան


Անշուշտ:




> իսկ իմ կարծիքով այս նկարներում այնքան շատ բան կար ասած, որ մի անգամ նայելով նույնիսկ դժվար է լիարժեք ընկալել: Ռիչարդը յուղանկարներ էլ ունի ,օրինակ իմ կարծիքով էլ դրան էին ավելի պարզունակ , դրանք էլ կտեղադրեմ, գուցե դա քեզ դուր գա


Հարցը իմ համար ոչ թե ասելիքի ընկալելու մեջ է, այլ ասելիքի մատուցման ոճի մեջ է: Եթե սյուռեալիզմ է, չեմ էլ փորձում ասելիքը հասկանալ: Նույն ձեւով, օրինակ, չեմ փորձի որեւէ երգի տեքստի ասելիքը հասկանալ այն դեպքում, երբ երաժշտությունը ինձ խիստ տհաճություն պատճառի (ասենք` ռաբիզ լինի):

----------


## Գեա

> Իսկ ինձ դուր եկան: Ես սիրում եմ սև-սպիտակի համադրությունը: Անգամ կուզեի սենյակիս մի պատը էսպիսի նկարներ լինեին:


 ինձ էլ են դուր եկել , մի տեսակ խորհրդավոր են:Իսկ ինձ արվեստի մեջ հենց խորհրդավորությունն է դուր գալիս: Դուր է գալիս, երբ մեջը գաղտնիք է լինում, երբ  պարզ չէ ու պետք է էլի ու էլի նայես,լիարժեք պատկերացում կազմելու համար:Ի դեպ  ամեն անգամ նայելիս ինչ որ  նոր բան եմ գտնում:

----------

E-la Via (18.01.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Հարցը իմ համար ոչ թե ասելիքի ընկալելու մեջ է, այլ ասելիքի մատուցման ոճի մեջ է: Եթե սյուռեալիզմ է, չեմ էլ փորձում ասելիքը հասկանալ: Նույն ձեւով, օրինակ, չեմ փորձի որեւէ երգի տեքստի ասելիքը հասկանալ այն դեպքում, երբ երաժշտությունը ինձ խիստ տհաճություն պատճառի (ասենք` ռաբիզ լինի):


 այո, լրիվ հասկանում եմ քեզ, միայն մի խնդրանք էլի , սյուռեալիզմը մի համեմատիր ռաբիզի հետ:Ճաշակ ունեցող մարդը ուղղակի չի կարող սիրել այդ երաժշտությունը:Իսկ սյուռեալիզմը արվեստ է, նրա ճյուղերից , ինչպես դու ասացիր մարդը այդ ձևով է մատուցում իր ասելիքը,որը գուցե դժվար է ըմբռնել, բայց  հարգանքի է արժանի:ի դեպ կինոմատոգրաֆիայում էլ սյուռեալիզմի օրինակ է օրինակ Փարաջանովը, հիմանակնում դժվար է հասկանալ նրա սիմվոլիկ մտածելակերպը,բայց չէ որ դա  բարձրարժեք արվեստ է:

----------

E-la Via (18.01.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> այո, լրիվ հասկանում եմ քեզ, միայն մի խնդրանք էլի , սյուռեալիզմը մի համեմատիր ռաբիզի հետ:Ճաշակ ունեցող մարդը ուղղակի չի կարող սիրել այդ երաժշտությունը:Իսկ սյուռեալիզմը արվեստ է, նրա ճյուղերից , ինչպես դու ասացիր մարդը այդ ձևով է մատուցում իր ասելիքը,որը գուցե դժվար է ըմբռնել, բայց  հարգանքի է արժանի:ի դեպ կինոմատոգրաֆիայում էլ սյուռեալիզմի օրինակ է օրինակ Փարաջանովը, հիմանակնում դժվար է հասկանալ նրա սիմվոլիկ մտածելակերպը,բայց չէ որ դա  բարձրարժեք արվեստ է:


Լավ, հարց չկա, կհամեմատեմ Մերլին Մենսոնի հետ, որի երաժշտությունից նույնպես զզվում եմ, բայց սյուռեալիզմի նման կարելի ա դասել արվեստի շարքում:  :Jpit: 

Բայց որ ճիշտը ասեմ, սյուռեալիզմը իմ համար հենց ռաբիզ նկարչություն ա:

----------


## Գեա

> Լավ, հարց չկա, կհամեմատեմ Մերլին Մենսոնի հետ, որի երաժշտությունից նույնպես զզվում եմ, բայց սյուռեալիզմի նման կարելի ա դասել արվեստի շարքում:


Մերլին Մենսոնի նկարներին ծանոթ չեմ , իր երգերին էլ ծանոթ չեմ , բայց հեգնանքիցդ ենթադրում եմ , որ փնտրել ու մի շատ զզվելի բան ես ջրի երես հանել:




> Բայց որ ճիշտը ասեմ, սյուռեալիզմը իմ համար հենց ռաբիզ նկարչություն ա:


 ուրեմն աշխարհի ամենառաբիզ նկարիչը Սալվադոր Դալին է:

----------

E-la Via (18.01.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Ռամշտայն, իհարկե կարող ես չհավանել Ռիչարդի գործերը ու ընդհանրապես սյուռեալիզմը, բայց ռաբիզի հետ համեմատել???
Սյուռեալիզմին ինչ է հատուկ??? Իռացիոնալ, ընդհանուր ստանդարտներին չհամապատասխանող, սահմններից ազատ մտածողություն: Սյուռելաիզմը գործ ունի մարդու ենթագիտակցության հետ ու թե ստեղծագործողին, թե ստեղծագործողի արվեստի հետ առնչվողին օգնում է երևակայության շնորհիվ վեր հանել այն, ինչ թաքնված էր: Միթե այս ամենը բնորոշ է ռաբիզին??? Ընդհանրապես համեմատությունից էլ դուրս է, ուր մնաց թե քննարկվի:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ռիչարդի գործերին, ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, Գեա ջան, իրոք լավն են, հետաքրքիր, երևակայության թռիչք են տալիս, բայց ես էլ նրա յուղանկարները չհավանեցի:

----------

Գեա (18.01.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մերլին Մենսոնի նկարներին ծանոթ չեմ , իր երգերին էլ ծանոթ չեմ , բայց հեգնանքիցդ ենթադրում եմ , որ փնտրել ու մի շատ զզվելի բան ես ջրի երես հանել:


Որ հեգնանքիցս ենթադրում ես, լավ ես անում, բայց սկսենք նրանից, թե ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, որ հեգնում եմ: Ոչ փնտրել եմ, ոչ էլ զզվելի բան եմ ջրի երես հանել, ընդամենը համեմատում եմ երկու բաները, որոնք երկուսն էլ կարող են արվեստ համարվել (եթե առարկություններ ունես, որ Մենսոնի երգերը կարող են արվեստ համարվել, ուշադիր լսում եմ  :Wink: ): Last.fm-ով հաճախ եմ Մենսոն հանդիպում ու 99%-ով Ban եմ անում (արգելափակում եմ):




> ուրեմն աշխարհի ամենառաբիզ նկարիչը Սալվադոր Դալին է:


Դալիի շատ գործեր մեջ էդ ինձ դուր չեկած տարրերը չկան, դրա համար շատ բաներ հավանում եմ, բայց` ոչ ամեն ինչ: Ու ընդհանրապես ճիշտ չեմ համարում համեմատել Դալիին ու Ռիչարդ Վաանին:




> Ռամշտայն, իհարկե կարող ես չհավանել Ռիչարդի գործերը ու ընդհանրապես սյուռեալիզմը, բայց ռաբիզի հետ համեմատել???
> Սյուռեալիզմին ինչ է հատուկ??? Իռացիոնալ, ընդհանուր ստանդարտներին չհամապատասխանող, սահմններից ազատ մտածողություն: Սյուռելաիզմը գործ ունի մարդու ենթագիտակցության հետ ու թե ստեղծագործողին, թե ստեղծագործողի արվեստի հետ առնչվողին օգնում է երևակայության շնորհիվ վեր հանել այն, ինչ թաքնված էր: Միթե այս ամենը բնորոշ է ռաբիզին??? Ընդհանրապես համեմատությունից էլ դուրս է, ուր մնաց թե քննարկվի:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ռիչարդի գործերին, ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, Գեա ջան, իրոք լավն են, հետաքրքիր, երևակայության թռիչք են տալիս, բայց ես էլ նրա յուղանկարները չհավանեցի:


Չէի ուզի նախորդ գրառումս կրկնել, բայց էս մասը կոնկրետացնեմ. ռաբիզ ասելով տվյալ դեպքում նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե անիմաստ, կրկնվող, հիմար բառերով գրված երգ, այլ չափից դուրս շատ ելեւէջներով, եսիմինչերով, զիզի-բիզի բաներով զարդարված երաժշտություն (թեկուզ եթե տեքստը իրոք խորիմաստ ա):
Կարճ ասած` դժվար ա զգացողությունը բառերով արտահայտելը: Սյուռեալիզմի մեծ մասը ինձ դուր չի գալիս: Պրծ:  :Smile:

----------


## Գեա

> Դալիի շատ գործեր մեջ էդ ինձ դուր չեկած տարրերը չկան, դրա համար շատ բաներ հավանում եմ, բայց` ոչ ամեն ինչ: Ու ընդհանրապես ճիշտ չեմ համարում համեմատել Դալիին ու Ռիչարդ Վաանին:


իմ մտքով երբեք չի անցնի համեմատել Դալիին ոը Ռիչարդին: դու ինքդ սյուռեալիզմը ռաբիզ համարեցիր , ես էլ մեջ բերեցի սյուռեալիզմի ամենակարկառուն ներկայացուցիչներից մեկին` Դալիին:Ու ընդհանրախես կարծում եմ դու այնքան էլ չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ է սյուռեալիզմը Ռամշ ջան , ընդհամենը պետք է ասել, որ այն քեզ դուր չի գալիս ,ու վերջացնել այլ ոչ թե ցեխի հետ խառնել ու այնպիսի պիտակներ տալ , որը կարող է վիրավորել այն մարդուն ում դա դուր է եկել:





> Չէի ուզի նախորդ գրառումս կրկնել, բայց էս մասը կոնկրետացնեմ. ռաբիզ ասելով տվյալ դեպքում նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե անիմաստ, կրկնվող, հիմար բառերով գրված երգ, այլ չափից դուրս շատ ելեւէջներով, եսիմինչերով, զիզի-բիզի բաներով զարդարված երաժշտություն (թեկուզ եթե տեքստը իրոք խորիմաստ ա): արճ ասած` դժվար ա զգացողությունը բառերով արտահայտելը: Սյուռեալիզմի մեծ մասը ինձ դուր չի գալիս: Պրծ:


ռաբիզի մեջ երբեք չկան խորիմաստ բառեր ու նույնիսկ չկա զիզիբիզի ելևեջներով երաժշտություն, ցածրորակ ու երբեմն մի քանի էթնիկ ոճերի խառնուրդ է:Խառնվածության ու ցածրորակության աստիճանն էլ կախվածէ նրանից թե թե ով է խառնողը ու ինչ աստիճանի է խառնել այդ ամենը :իսկ դու վերցնում ու արվեստի մեջ մի ամբողջ ինքնուրույն ուղղություն համեմատում ես չգիտեմ ինչի հետ միայն այն բանի համար, որ քո զգացողությունը ներկայացնես:

 ես  ուզում էի լսել  այս նկարիչի գործերի մասին կարծիք` սկսած տեխնիկայից վերջացրած ընտրած թեմաներով , կենկրետ դիտողի աչքով ինչպիսին են այս նկարները, իսկ մենք դա թողած լրիվ թեմայից շեղվել ու չգիտեմ ինչից ենք խոսում... :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ու ընդհանրախես կարծում եմ դու այնքան էլ չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ է սյուռեալիզմը Ռամշ ջան , ընդհամենը պետք է ասել, որ այն քեզ դուր չի գալիս ,ու վերջացնել այլ ոչ թե ցեխի հետ խառնել ու այնպիսի պիտակներ տալ , որը կարող է վիրավորել այն մարդուն ում դա դուր է եկել:


Ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ դու իմ մասին շատ քիչ բան գիտես, որ նման կարծիք հայտնես, հարգելի Գեա: Ամեն դեպքում չեմ բռնանում կարծիքիդ վրա, ինչը դու փորձում ես անել իմ կարծիքի նկատմամբ:
Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորել, իսկ դու հենց նոր վիրավորեցիր ռաբիզ լսողներին: Բացատրեմ. ես սյուռեալիզմը համեմատել եմ մի բանի հետ, որը *ինձ* դուր չի գալիս (ու նշում եմ, թե հատկապես դրա որ մասը), իսկ դու էդ մի բանը, որը շատ մարդկանց դուր ա գալիս, համարեցիր էնպիսի բան, որի հետ համեմատությունը վիրավորական ա: Ես չեմ պաշտպանում ռաբիզը, զզվում եմ ռաբիզից ուղղակի փաստն եմ արձանագրում: Հույս ունեմ մտքերս պարզ շարադրեցի:  :Wink: 




> ռաբիզի մեջ երբեք չկան խորիմաստ բառեր ու նույնիսկ չկա զիզիբիզի ելևեջներով երաժշտություն, ցածրորակ ու երբեմն մի քանի էթնիկ ոճերի խառնուրդ է:Խառնվածության ու ցածրորակության աստիճանն էլ կախվածէ նրանից թե թե ով է խառնողը ու ինչ աստիճանի է խառնել այդ ամենը :


Չէի իմանում, որ բոլոր ռաբիզ երգերը հատ-հատ լսել ես:  :Jpit: 
Եթե քո մոտ ռաբիզի կոնկրետ սահմանում կա գրած, ես չգիտեմ: Ես սահմանում չունեմ, ուղղակի սուբյեկտիվ համեմատություն եմ անում ռաբիզ երգի *երաժշտության* հետ (այլ ոչ թե բառերի): Եթե ուզում ես, կարամ ռաբիզ բառը փոխարինեմ մուղամ բառով  :LOL: , գոնե էդ դեպքում չես ասի, որ դա չի կարա խորիմաստ լինի, եւ այլն:




> իսկ դու վերցնում ու արվեստի մեջ մի ամբողջ ինքնուրույն ուղղություն համեմատում ես չգիտեմ ինչի հետ *միայն այն բանի համար, որ քո զգացողությունը ներկայացնես:*


Լավ եմ անում  :Smile: : Թե՞ արդեն իրավունք չկա սեփական զգացողությունները ներկայացնելու:




> ես  ուզում էի լսել  այս նկարիչի գործերի մասին կարծիք` սկսած տեխնիկայից վերջացրած ընտրած թեմաներով , կենկրետ դիտողի աչքով ինչպիսին են այս նկարները, իսկ մենք դա թողած լրիվ թեմայից շեղվել ու չգիտեմ ինչից ենք խոսում...


Նկարչի ոճը, որը մենք քննարկում ենք, էդ նկարչի հետ հեչ կապ չունի, չէ՞:

----------


## Գեա

Ռամշ ջան որ կողմից մտածում եմ , ոնց որ ուղղակի զրույց անելու հավես ա բացվել մոտդ: Էլ բան չեմ ասում ես այդքան առողջություն չունեմ , որ հիմա էլ ես քո գրածները հատիկ հատիկ հերձեմ ու հակադարձեմ , սա այդ թեման չէ:
Քեզ` հաշվի առնելով տարիքդ, շատ հարգում եմ, լիքը մարդու տպավորություն ես թողել , դրա համար էլ այս պարապ զրույցի վրա մի տեսակ զարմացած եմ, քո նման պըրծ :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ ջան որ կողմից մտածում եմ , ոնց որ ուղղակի զրույց անելու հավես ա բացվել մոտդ: Էլ բան չեմ ասում ես այդքան առողջություն չունեմ , որ հիմա էլ ես քո գրածները հատիկ հատիկ հերձեմ ու հակադարձեմ , սա այդ թեման չէ:
> Քեզ` հաշվի առնելով տարիքդ, շատ հարգում եմ, լիքը մարդու տպավորություն ես թողել , դրա համար էլ այս պարապ զրույցի վրա մի տեսակ զարմացած եմ, քո նման պըրծ


Գեա ջան, իրականում` ո՛չ հավես ա բացվել, ո՛չ էլ ժամանակ ունեմ մի ասելիքս տարբեր ձեւերով բացատրելու, կրկնելու մեկնաբանելու, եւն: Մի հատ կարծիք էի գրել, մի հատ էլ հետո բացատրեցի, պիտի որ էդքանը հերիք լիներ: Եթե քո նպատակը զուտ հակադարձել է, ապա ուրախ եմ, որ էլ չես հակադարձում  :Jpit: :

Ես էլ քեզ եմ հարգում ու միաժամանակ խնդրում եմ, որ այդքան վատ չընդունես քո կարծիքի հետ չհամընկնող կարծիքները  :Smile: : Այո, վատ եմ արտահայտվել սյուռեալիզմի մասին, այո, կանաչ սմայլիկ եմ դրել, բայց ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձել վիրավորել, թերագնահատել, համարել անճաշակ եւ այլն:

----------


## Գեա



----------

